# Changing brushes on old floor scrubber.



## RCrosby257 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have an OLD (1950's??) Regina TS floor scrubber. Works fine and even have a set of new (as in un-used) brushes for it.

Problem is: How to get the old brushes off? I can usually figure these things out, but so far I'm stumped and "Google" hasn't been my friend.

Can anyone help?

Thanks, and Happy Thanksgiving to All!
Rob


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Can you post up a pic? 

Reverse threaded?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Take a look at the new brushes, that will tell you whether they are threaded or not. 

The old scrubber/polisher (6 inch twin brushes) that I used (not sure of make or year) the brushes just pulled off. Had one of those spring loaded balls on each of the drive shafts that went into a detent in the brush. Seems to me it was a square shaft, but it could have had more than 4 sides to it. It's been about 50 years.

If that's what you have, the ball could be frozen with crud or corrosion from years of use. May take some force to get them off. Might try running some PB blaster down there, hoping to get some in the right place/ help free them up.


----------



## RCrosby257 (Jan 24, 2011)

*Brushes and Old Floor Scrubber*

Oso954 and Windows on Wash,
Thanks for the quick replies.
Close examination of the 2 "off" brushes made the ball bearing detent a likely suspect. A light tap with a hammer and both brushes pulled off quite easily.
Hope you and yours are enjoying a good Thanksgiving.
And thanks again. This is far from the first time the good folks at DIY have helped me out, and I'm sure it won't be the last.
Via con Dios,
Rob


----------

